# !Help!, I've got bsod during my first folding at home try



## vziera (Apr 17, 2012)

http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l399/Croszius/remus.jpg




http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l399/Croszius/IMG-20120417-00025.jpg

Windows error report description:
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	124
  BCP1:	0000000000000000
  BCP2:	FFFFFA80095DF028
  BCP3:	00000000BA000000
  BCP4:	0000000000400405
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\041712-27658-01.dmp
  C:\Users\†\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-59701-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

What's wrong with my machine? please somebody help me address this issue :\


ps: my cpu was once ocd to 5.9ghz 1.7v(about 2 years ago)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 17, 2012)

Needs more Vcore on your OC

OR...


Cowbell

Whichever you prefer


----------



## vziera (Apr 17, 2012)

It's running at stock all the time, Which cowbell did you mean lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 17, 2012)

vziera said:


> It's running at stock all the time, Which cowbell did you mean lol


----------



## vziera (Apr 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


>



lol I knew it. now how do I use them xD


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2012)

Moved to F@H


----------



## vziera (Apr 17, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Moved to F@H



thank you and I'm sorry


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 17, 2012)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...7/2db384e8-e147-48d2-8d28-db2986bb00ba?auth=1

Hardware related.

http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/9db04302-97dc-43b6-af88-12d4825463f5/

Most likely your OC was unstable or you made a recent change in hardware or driver.


----------



## vziera (Apr 18, 2012)

jsfitz54 said:


> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...7/2db384e8-e147-48d2-8d28-db2986bb00ba?auth=1
> 
> Hardware related.
> 
> ...



The only thing I ocd is my ram, it's running at 1600mhz 1.63v


----------



## Anusha (Apr 18, 2012)

124 stop error mostly means lack of Vcore. it can also mean lack of VTT.


----------



## vziera (Apr 18, 2012)

Is the error message mostly accurate? I don't even oc my cpu :\


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2012)

vziera said:


> Is the error message mostly accurate? I don't even oc my cpu :\



Maybe it's just punishing it more when folding and if your CPU VTT is on "auto" it's not giving it quite enough, check what auto is defaulting VTT to and raise it a couple of increments in the Bios.


----------



## vziera (Apr 18, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Maybe it's just punishing it more when folding and if your CPU VTT is on "auto" it's not giving it quite enough, check what auto is defaulting VTT to and raise it a couple of increments in the Bios.



Yes it was the first BSOD I've got after about 1.5 years of use oh and what's VTT? what does it stand for? my motherboard is DX58SO2, does that term apply to any motherboard?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2012)

Have a read here on VTT and other terminology..........

http://www.masterslair.com/vcore-vtt-dram-pll-pch-voltages-explained-core-i7-i5-i3/

On your boards Bios, you should be able to find it under Config >>>  Performance, if still unsure look at page 30 of your bios user guide here......

http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/biosglossarybymenu_v17.pdf


----------



## vziera (Apr 18, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Have a read here on VTT and other terminology..........
> 
> http://www.masterslair.com/vcore-vtt-dram-pll-pch-voltages-explained-core-i7-i5-i3/
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your great care, I love that

here are some photos of my BIOS config:





As we can see above, the cpu is untouched.






I adjusted the RAM's specs to the advertised specs
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/998681.aspx
But I also adjusted the uncore speed without bumping the uncore voltage(because some people told me that I don't need to)

anything seem wrong?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2012)

First, welcome to Folding.  Sorry about the bumps.

The GTX 580 puts quite the load on the CPU.  Try reducing the number of cores used for SMP by 1 or 2.  Total output will actually increase.


----------



## vziera (Apr 20, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> First, welcome to Folding.  Sorry about the bumps.
> 
> The GTX 580 puts quite the load on the CPU.  Try reducing the number of cores used for SMP by 1 or 2.  Total output will actually increase.



Thank you mate and nothing's wrong at all about bumping this thread up I guess.
Apparently the prob was with my uncore/qpi voltage, I bumped it up a bit, increased the processor multiplier by 1, ran prime95 blend for 12 hours and voila no blue screen. 

I'm doing my best not to reduce anything but voltage lol


----------

